# Post your favourite Fps Weapon(s)



## jts

m1014 cod4

its noobish, i know


----------



## loop0001

right now i am having a blast with the p90 in css
and the scar in crysis rocks too


----------



## LegendaryC

The Tac Launcher.

It can't get any better then a hand held nuke launcher.


----------



## justarealguy

On a roll with the AWP


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

It has to be the Deagle in CS:S. Rippin the kiddies.


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

I like the R700 in COD 4


----------



## Dragoon

If there's an AK47 *or* M4 on a FPS Game I'll use it for sure









But the Shock Rifle (UT to UT3) is my favorite weapon.


----------



## bwoasis

I love the Magnum from Half-Life 2. It's so accurate and deadly, especially with the zoom-in trick








.


----------



## Takendown2

m21 in COD4!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlankThis

SCAR-H from Vegas and GRAW2









~B~


----------



## stevebaz

Nuff Said


----------



## superk

As if nobody has mentioned this!

Its a classic, but my fav is the Q2 BFG! Tee-hee-hee.


----------



## Zensou

ak and deagle.


----------



## Puscifer

The crossbow in HL2! Right at the point where you first get it you can stick a combine to a billboard with it its freakin sweet. He's standin up on the billboard and if ya hit him just right the platform he's standin on falls but he sticks to the bilboard by a crossbow bolt. I love that ****.


----------



## Rajb1031

RC-P90 and US AR33 Assult Rifle

GOLDENEYE


----------



## corky dorkelson

The Eightball Gun.








From the ORIGINAL Unreal.


----------



## s0nniez

Sorry but this will PWN you all!


----------



## stanrc

Double Silenced PP7s in Goldeneye


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Double Silenced PP7s in Goldeneye


The RC-P90 would destroy those lol...


----------



## stanrc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


The RC-P90 would destroy those lol...


Not if you know how to aim


----------



## Wankerfx

Scout's bat, next up would be his shotgun.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Not if you know how to aim










Ok, I'll just be oddjob.. hehe


----------



## BiG O

AWP in CS:S


----------



## zacbrain

in cod2


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s0nniez*











Sorry but this will PWN you all!


Railgun for the effing win


----------



## ThePenguinator.

I would have to say my favorite gun is the AWP in CS:S


----------



## BlankThis

Might give you an edge over the competition









~B~


----------



## Namrac

1911 ftmfw.

Close follow up would be the silenced and camoflauged M21 from the sniper mission in COD4.


----------



## Playapplepie

The dual Barettas in CSS


----------



## 98uk

Spam it.


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevebaz* 









Nuff Said

^^^^^^^^
My favorite too.


----------



## Butterbum

The deagle ofc. It is the best fps gun ever. On a public server, i only need one of these to take out the whole opposing team (CSS).


----------



## AOwpr

Any assault rifle with low recoil and automatic. Preferably with a scope.

Like the SCAR in Crysis or M4 Carbine in CoD4.


----------



## TUDJ

The AK101 from BF2 & the gravity gun in HL2


----------



## DesertRat

AHHH I can't decide!!! lol.

Here's my top 5 instead:
1. AK47(all around classic, whether gaming or raging a territorial conflict







)
2. .50AE Desert Eagle(The rich, but practical man's hand cannon)
3. P90(50 rounds of pure rock and roll!)
4. Railgun(lemme see your AWP 1 hit gib ya!







)
5. BFG('nuff said)


----------



## NessTheHero

The Redeemer


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
AHHH I can't decide!!! lol.

Here's my top 5 instead:
1. AK47(all around classic, whether gaming or raging a territorial conflict







)
2. .50AE Desert Eagle(The rich, but practical man's hand cannon)
3. P90(50 rounds of pure rock and roll!)
4. Railgun(lemme see your AWP 1 hit gib ya!







)
5. BFG('nuff said)

I laugh at the use of "Desert Eagle" and "practical" in the same sentence.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I laugh at the use of "Desert Eagle" and "practical" in the same sentence.











so what it can break your wrist









at the same time what "hand cannon" is going to be "practical"
...Ok maybe the S&W .500 Magnum for taking down massive boars... :/


----------



## Aawa

tranq gun on perfect dark. Seeing your opponents screen get all scrambled up and watch them running around on your screen in circles is priceless.


----------



## NessTheHero

Can't believe I forgot this one.

The upgraded gravity gun in HL2. There is nothing better than vaporizing soldiers on the quantum level after flinging them across the room.


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 









so what it can break your wrist









at the same time what "hand cannon" is going to be "practical"
...Ok maybe the S&W .500 Magnum for taking down massive boars... :/










thats totally a nasty lookin beast

I'd say the Lancer from Gears of war.. Love the chainsaw xD


----------



## airbozo

The Cow gun from the first southpark game...

Nothing screams death like being hit by a cow. Mooooo!


----------



## Chipp

The classic.


----------



## blackjack23

The Original Flak Cannon fro The Unreal Tournament Series


----------



## 21276

CMP150 from Perfect Dark
D5K Deutsche from Goldeneye
Kar98 K from Call of Duty: United Offensive
L96A1 from BF2
Crowbar - need i say more?


----------



## se7en56

My my, how I do love the old school Rail Detonator from Jedi Knight


----------



## csm11

Mine's definitely the AK from cs1.6.


----------



## velociRaptor

Really depends on the game.. but overall the Deagle (CS:S), AWP (CS:S), G36 (COD4).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 









I love the Magnum from Half-Life 2. It's so accurate and deadly, especially with the zoom-in trick







.

Whats the zoom-in trick?


----------



## SpuddGunn

Any melee weapon for me

Nothing better than tearing through the enemy with a chainsaw, axe, or crowbar (Domm, Quake, HL)

Even better when its your mates at a lanparty


----------



## Generaltso294

GODDA be the Baur H-AR from Battlefield 2142. Just an all around good weapon. I doubt anyone else plays that game though...... lol not on here at least.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Games that have this rilfe goes golden.
This gun makes other sniper rifles look like a The Walther PPK


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Games that have this rilfe goes golden.
This gun makes other sniper rifles look like a The Walther PPK









Barrett M82!!!! *faints*

I love that [email protected]!!! it's just plain AWESOME! lol. .50 BMG semi-auto rifle, need I say more?

I think that might replace the Railgun in my top 5


----------



## Tufelhunden

UMP from CS:S.

Nothing says you got owned quite like getting killed by the UMP.

UMP says you're out!


----------



## FieryCoD

MP5 in CoD4. What are the chances of knifing fast, good accuracy while moving, and good damage are found in a game?


----------



## j0z3

SCAR. crysis.


----------



## Mr.FraG

AWP, teh best weapon and my favourite, one shot, one kill


----------



## blind_stone

The crowbar from the HL series.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Games that have this rilfe goes golden.
This gun makes other sniper rifles look like a The Walther PPK









not a bad rifle.....
our AS50 is better.....
















you boys with all your plasma cannons & ray guns !!!
















this is the ultimate assault rifle ....in COD4 & real life for that matter

HK...this is for you


----------



## Namrac

What I want is an FPS with intensive pistol combat, like a police shooter or something. Pistols are just so much more fun. =D


----------



## nightdagger

SCAR from Crysis
Gravity Hammer from Halo 3
MG42 from DoD:S
M16A4 from CoD:4
Butterfly Knife from TF2


----------



## JoeUbi

Mac10 or Ump is CS:S, frustrates noblets.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
not a bad rifle.....
our AS50 is better.....
















you boys with all your plasma cannons & ray guns !!!
















this is the ultimate assault rifle ....in COD4 & real life for that matter

HK...this is for you























The AS50 lookslike a Barret M82A(1/3)+M15/M4


----------



## nsamuels10

Spartan Laser Ftw!! No Question, Best Weapon Hands Down


----------



## noob eater4726

I really like the AR2 from Half-life 2.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

ahh there are so many nice weapons in games these days.

But I'd say the M16A4 in COD4 works beautifully with my style of play (with red dot attatched)










physics gun in HL2










also, the Saiga-12 shotgun in metal gear 4 is brilliant for close-quarter combat.










but those are just some..


----------



## AKAeric

1.) M14 w/RedDot Sight CoD4








2.) Skorpion w/suppressor CoD4








3.) SpinFusor!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


1.) M14 w/RedDot Sight CoD4








2.) Skorpion w/suppressor CoD4








3.) SpinFusor!










Wait - spinfusor? Is there actually another soul on this forum who played Tribes?!


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Wait - spinfusor? Is there actually another soul on this forum who played Tribes?!


Hell Yes. Too bad Vengence sucked and only a few hundred people play Tribes 2 anymore. That game rocks.


----------



## Boyboyd

1)Barrett 50 cal - COD4
2)Deagle 50 cal - COD4
3) S&W .357 Magnum - HL2
4)G36C - COD4
5)MP5 - From just about all FPS games + Movies. Also quite practical in real life, lol.


----------



## dualhYbrid

The U.S. Shotgun in Insurgency Mod.


----------



## bwoasis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velociRaptor* 
Whats the zoom-in trick?

Since the magnum is incredibly accurate, you just use the suit-zoom to find distant targets, then just let go of the zoom button and shoot. Works like a charm







.


----------



## Xerasyte

MG36, love all the rifles from this series. Makes no difference which game. There are quite a few, including Rainbow 6 Vegas 2.









Couldn't find a good pic of just the gun, so ignore the random dude.


----------



## medium pimping

Isanice


----------



## Corruption

For some reason I find the pump shotty in CS:S quite fun to use..forget what it's called though.


----------



## Firestorm252

kind of a split:
Chronoscepter or Fusion Cannon from Turok: Dinosaur Hunter for N64

  
 youtube video of some dude screwing around with them  



 
 so ridiculously destructive and fun to screw around with, that I'd even have trouble putting money on a BFG if it came to betting who had a bigger boom.

also, the Fusion Mortar is a _FUN_ gun. but I'm definitely more of the "drop the big green football and i'm sure _someone_ will go boom" as opposed to the "make the speeding Rabbit catch it in his teeth" (Neutrino, you know i'm talking about you haha)


----------



## Arbiter419

Just took this yesterday for a friend.










I win?


----------



## Biohazed

have to go the BFG 9000


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Golden AK-47 (RedDot) CoD4
MP5 (Silenced) CoD4
Magnum (GoW)
Boomshot (GoW)
Shotgun (GoW)
Dual SMG (Halo 3)
Penetrator (FEAR)
SMG Submachine (FEAR)
G2A AR (FEAR)
Sniper (Halo)


----------



## Penicilyn

G36-K.....beautiful weapon.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


G36-K.....beautiful weapon.











that is a mix of the g36 not exactly just the g36-k. between the g36c top rail and the g36k front end.

besides thats the classic army g36 (airsoft)


----------



## KmK

the Battle Rifle from Halo *2*!!


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quake 2 BFG 10K









Quake 3 BFG


----------



## slyoteboy




----------



## Muhahahaha

I like the bar from WWII. I've used it in both Medal of Honor, and now DoD:S. Too bad only the Americans have it, haha. It's fun to use the voice commands on the German side.


----------



## Goatboy

Can't shoot any of those guns if you dont have brain. Cerebral Bore FTW!!!


----------



## Black Magix

The Fuzion Rocket Launcher from red faction.
M16 from CoD4 (I love to shoot that weapon IRL so naturally I love it in game too)
Anyone remember that melee weapon in Painkiller?

Grav gun.

And finally

The cow head from postal 2


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*












POW POW POW POW POW POW POW POW *ching*


----------



## getllamasfast

The nail gun in FEAR!!!
Pinning dead enemies to walls/objects has never been easier!!


----------



## Delphi

SCAR from crysis is mine right now.


----------



## Gauvenator

omg the type 7 particle weapon from fear was awesome....but shotgunning ppl in slomo was amzing too.


----------



## mth91

Oh, the fy71 with silencer and reflex sight in crysis. Flame ammo is kinda nice too if you're bored. I also like the fist. lol


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Rnade from ET

Banking a grenade you fired out of a rifle off a wall and killing someone behind you is incredibly satisfying.


----------



## Lt.JD

MP5 Silenced in COD4 CQB headshots have never been easier


----------



## Spart

I have a few TBH. Might as well list em all.

BF2:
L96A1 (Best sniper rifle in the game IMO.)
P90 (Fun for CQB)
M16 with and without M203. (Beats out a G36E in the rigth hands.)
M1187 (Best flag camping weapon.)

CSS:
SAW (Spary and pray headshots baby.)
Five-seveN (Fires so fast and has a huge clip. I get lots of head shots with it.)

W:ET:
LMG (Oh god best gun in the game.)
Tommy Gun (Head shot city.)


----------



## Oscuro

I miss the old FG42 from DOD, as well as the M1 Carbine.
The M1 Carbine is almost right in COD2, but...still doesn't fire as fast as it should (Used one, love it).


----------



## [Alsharifi]




----------



## DarkNite




----------



## KmK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Alsharifi]* 









oh no you didn't!


----------



## wolfy87

Dragunov Sniper in Project I.G.I...


----------



## Rino

perfect dark n64 laptopgun


----------



## Fkyx

Sig Sauer P228. Gotta have it.


----------



## criminal

Cs:s Ak!


----------



## Emmanuel

MP5 A4, M14 and the G3.


----------



## tofunater

Russian anti tank rpg from Red orchestra. Killing anything with it is difficult but extremely satisfying. MP5 with red dot in cod4 too.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

The pyros flamethrower in TF2


----------



## pcguru000

Deagle in cod 4 is fun... can shoot it really fast - wish it had a scope.

zzzz deagle sniping = awesome.

Or just use the raging bull from rainbow 6


----------



## rapid86

BAR in day of defeat


----------



## Spitphire

The most powerful shotgun ever! *Doom*


----------



## ubernewhacks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spart* 
I have a few TBH. Might as well list em all.

BF2:
L96A1 (Best sniper rifle in the game IMO.)
P90 (Fun for CQB)
M16 with and without M203. (Beats out a G36E in the rigth hands.)
M1187 (Best flag camping weapon.)

CSS:
SAW (Spary and pray headshots baby.)
Five-seveN (Fires so fast and has a huge clip. I get lots of head shots with it.)

W:ET:
LMG (Oh god best gun in the game.)
Tommy Gun (Head shot city.)

I love Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory!

The pistol from Halo 1, because it brings back the earliest memories of competitive Multiplayer gaming (elementary-school lan's) and the balance of power it held compared to other guns.


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

My tops are mostly from Turok: Rage Wars
1. The all Powerful Cerebral Bore
2. The Chest Burster
3. The Inflator
4. Rail Gun from Red Faction
5. Its a Toss up between the Chainsaw in Doom and the Super Gravity gun from HL:2


----------



## Ryan747

- Mp5 cs







- Berret COD4


----------



## Gauvenator

i think i have to change mine to the mp5 with reddot scope in cod4. I tend to own with that thing.


----------



## catmmm

mac-10 in css

that is all


----------



## decompiled

GEP Gun in Deus Ex


----------



## TrustKill

ahhh the gluon gun...









that was beautiful..


----------



## Ryan747

im going to add this too the lighting gun from unreal tourny


----------



## Ace of Spades

the BFG from the early Quakes








Oh the innosence of child hood


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ace of Spades* 
the BFG from the early Quakes








Oh the innosence of child hood

I prefer the Doom BFG, the original. That thing had POWER!


----------



## Jacko87

I've always liked the Flac Cannon from the UT series, especially the one from UT99.


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacko87* 
I've always liked the Flac Cannon from the UT series, especially the one from UT99.

seconded


----------



## Taysir

lol


----------



## -iceblade^

MP5 
M1A1 SOPMOD from CoD4
Insect Swarm 3 from Bioshock
the grenade launcher in Max Payne 1


----------



## Takendown2

Im changing mine to RPD In COD4 it walls so well with deep impact(if u noe what i mean)


----------



## ssnataku

I'd have to go with the shock rifle from ut99.. I think its the best shock rifle they've ever made in the ut games!!


----------



## lonnie5000

The Wrench, from TF2. Engineer FTW!


----------



## HugeDink

1. Grease Gun from Call of Duty 2
2. Tee Em Pee from CS:S
3. EMP gun from Splinter Cell: Double Agent










The thing is friggen beautiful....


----------



## MOTORHEAD

Im original. the Heckler Koch g11 from ecks vs sever, a gba fps. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecks_vs._Sever
heres my baby:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_%26_Koch_G11








Advanced Combat Rifle, The weapon uses a 4.73x33 mm caseless ammunition, with the propellant shaped into blocks.

Really, just read how this gun works, its a fantastic piece of engineering.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Knife. Nothing says "raped" harder than a knife to the face.


----------



## MOTORHEAD

second favorite, is the Mauser Broomhandle Pistol.








a semi-automatic pistol from *1896* , detachable feed system up to *40 rounds*, like a 19th century super soldier with one of these.


----------



## Sun




----------



## Jay1ty0

Well, I was the headshot master with the Sniper on UT Goty on the PS2, and basically it was one of the first FPS I played as kid.
I might not be as skilled as I was. But damn, 40 headshots in a row while playing with my friends was a LOT.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MOTÃ-RHEAD* 
second favorite, is the Mauser Broomhandle Pistol.








a semi-automatic pistol from *1896* , detachable feed system up to *40 rounds*, like a 19th century super soldier with one of these.

Is that from a game? I thought this thread was FPS weapon.


----------



## thehighlander123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 









...Ok maybe the S&W .500 Magnum for taking down massive boars... :/











i fired one at a range and my palm has never been the same loll


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
Is that from a game? I thought this thread was FPS weapon.

the red9 from RE4 is that pistol I believe. However, that is a 3rd person shooter


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
the red9 from RE4 is that pistol I believe. However, that is a 3rd person shooter









Ahhhhh, cool


----------



## MOTORHEAD

i assumed everyone here had played and finished re4...


----------



## waqasr

Quote:



the red9 from RE4 is that pistol I believe. However, that is a 3rd person shooter


Oh yes, that hand gun was crazy powerful..But my personal bests are from COD4..the M16, M4 Carbine, G3 and P90.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waqasr*


Oh yes, that hand gun was crazy powerful..But my personal bests are from COD4..the M16, M4 Carbine, G3 and P90.


IDC if it's a video game or reality the p90 is just effing awesome!


----------



## dmbjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


IDC if it's a video game or reality the p90 is pure s3cks!!!











love that gun, It should be in Stargate worlds for sure.

however I did find my self playing halo 3 last night and I really also like the Brute Spiker


----------



## thehighlander123

VSS Vintorez from stalker


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


IDC if it's a video game or reality the p90 is pure s3cks!!!











You don't remember the RCP-90 from Goldeneye?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

p90 ftw


----------



## DesertRat

YouTube - FN P90 Promo Video  



 
OBTW! P90>MP7. PERIOD!


----------



## Steeveeo

Doom 2, Super Shotgun, 'nuff said.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steeveeo*











Doom 2, Super Shotgun, 'nuff said.


PINKY GOT OWNED!


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


IDC if it's a video game or reality the p90 is pure s3cks!!!











ru kidding p90 is r0x0r


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


You don't remember the RCP-90 from Goldeneye?


Don't you remember dual-welding them?









Though, I think it had 80 rounds? Not the 50.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steeveeo* 









Doom 2, Super Shotgun, 'nuff said.

I second that. The best all purpose weapon at ANY range. HAHA!


----------



## nathris

Gravity Gun + Sawblade


----------



## AJLarson

AK and M4 in any FPS, as well as a scoped gun...

Deagle and R700 in CoD4 is just so sexy right now for me,


----------



## gtarmanrob

For me, the Springfield M1903 Sniper Rifle in Day of Defeat.

or any WWII based game really.


----------



## v!p3r^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jts*










m1014 cod4

its noobish, i know


haha gold shotty is easy to get over have 2 max out 2 subs of guns..
GOLD ak brother is which i have loving it!! fav gun is mp5 tho


----------



## DarkNite




----------



## v!p3r^

mp5 without silencer.. has the flash light attached also...


----------



## Bryceb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*












Was just about to post that, love the spy, especially pissing of defense on gravelpit


----------



## DarkNite

Omg yeah! I play too much cp_orangex3 and I love stabbing


----------



## LIKMARK

Bf2 --> G3

Its all about the sound.. While everyone runs around with the puny mi16a making ridiculus _pop pop_ sounds, you run around with the big clumsy G3 making _KANG KANG_ sounds. Love it.














Really fun firing with in real life too, just as the .50cal browning.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

deag, awp, m4


----------



## jinja_ninja

Doom's original BFG.

Half-Life's Crossbow.

Portal's Portal Gun









TF2's Spy Knife


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffmizrahi* 
I like the R700 in COD 4

I LOVE THE R700. Everyone calls me a noob for not using a semi-auto, but either way, you'll shoot it just as accurate at far distances at the same rate, and not to mention it's so powerful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIKMARK* 








Bf2 --> G3

Its all about the sound.. While everyone runs around with the puny mi16a making ridiculus _pop pop_ sounds, you run around with the big clumsy G3 making _KANG KANG_ sounds. Love it.














Really fun firing with in real life too, just as the .50cal browning.

I doubt this gun sounds as great on CoD4, but I love using in hardcore mode. The first time I saw this gun, I thought: "*** is this crappy *** gun?!" Then I got onto Strike and was just running around popping people left and right and ended with about a score of 120 and 20 without camping, and I'll never give this gun crap again.

Personally my I have no fav. weapon in CoD4, but the classes that get used most are silenced mp5, r700, and I absolutely love the m4, but wish it was more steady for those long range shots. As far as CS:S I love the AK, this gun sounds like pure gold IMO. My second favorite is the scout, I'm a scout whore and I just love popping HS's on those who use AWPs.


----------



## {HNC}ice9

I actually liked the q2 railgun better than q3 when it came out, even though it's high pitched noise would shatter my eardrums if I had my headphone volume up too high. Getting a good frag on a good player, then railing them the next time on the spawn pad with 1 shot, was the greatest. Q3 rail owned too though.

Honorable mentions:

Gravity gun from HL2
P90, MP5, AK47, M16 and AK74u from COD4
Quake series Rocket Launchers
Shrink and Freeze Rays from Duke Nukem 3D
Original plasma gun from Doom

OG, baby.


----------



## legoman786

The BFG


----------



## Soya

M249 from BF2
Pulse rifle from HL2, sounds so awesome.


----------



## Slider46

In no particular order:

Gauss Rifle from Crysis
SP-12 from the Hitman Trilogy
RX-4 from GRAW 2
M99 Sniper Rifle GRAW / GRAW 2
Magnum from HL2


----------



## 70_Malibu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIKMARK*










Bf2 --> G3

Its all about the sound.. While everyone runs around with the puny mi16a making ridiculus _pop pop_ sounds, you run around with the big clumsy G3 making _KANG KANG_ sounds. Love it.

















My MAN!!! I love that gun. All purpose. Great at sniping, too. I've brought down many a sniper while they're trying to reload their single shot rifles. KANG KANG KANG KANG!!


----------



## legendor

A car in HALO
or Knife in any game because it's SOOO FUNNY


----------



## Swiftes

Well, The M82A1 (Barret.50 for all you cod4 fans!) is a neat weapon, although very unrealistic, you just wouldn't be firing that at infantry at that distance in real life, accuracy and power ration is like 1:200









But alround gun has gotta be the MG36, fired one of these at the H&k weapon factory when i visited there with the Air Training Corps. It is an awesome weapon and doesn't have too much recoil considering it's size and power. Well it wouldnt have loads of recoil, just a converted G36 with 100 round drum magazine and reflex sights!


----------



## MCBrown.CA

my vote is for G36C from BF2. favorite gun ever... 3-shot burst is deadly


----------



## loop0001

hehehe, this i think is the most amusing gun of cs:s
fun, low powered, odd accuracy, and it is very easy to make a pile of them in t's spawn


----------



## Neeyucka

Doom plasma rifle










Red faction rocket launcher


----------



## tonton




----------



## SmasherBasher

Quake 2 Railgun FTW

/thread


----------



## tonton

or maybe this?


----------



## nitteo

UMP and SVU in Battlefield: Bad Company


----------



## xShishy

Gotta love the MP5 with stopping power and deep impact.
My friend loves ak47 with stopping power and steady aim.


----------



## tonton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xShishy* 
Gotta love the MP5 with stopping power and deep impact.
My friend loves ak47 with stopping power and steady aim.









Tell us more about "your" friend.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neeyucka* 










Red faction rocket launcher

What about the tact. nuke launcher?


----------



## WillFlexforFoood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
You don't remember the RCP-90 from Goldeneye?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
p90 ftw


Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
YouTube - FN P90 Promo Video

OBTW! P90>MP7. PERIOD!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gauvenator* 
ru kidding p90 is r0x0r

wow guys... he said that the p90 is pure *secks* not *sucks*...

meaning that he likes it, so calm down


----------



## sLowEnd

PSG-1

In Soldier Front (And pretty much any other game that has it)


----------



## Corruption

Kar 98 from CoD2. It's just win.


----------



## Villainstone

Clark15B from bf2142. All I need is one shot and I can lay the baddest SOB on their back.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WillFlexforFoood* 
wow guys... he said that the p90 is pure *secks* not *sucks*...

meaning that he likes it, so calm down

lol oops


----------



## Kamikaze127

The Moac and Moar in crysis.


----------



## gamervivek

ut's rocket launcher,loads upto 6 at one time,dodge that!!


----------



## lastmemory

m134 for sure... this gun kick asses!!!


----------



## Polo224

Nade spam, of course.









Using the M4 carbine lately in COD4. All time favorite is medic gun in BF2.


----------



## Chipp

I change my vote.


----------



## atomicmonkey

Butterfly knife FTW!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I change my vote.










HL2 or Bioshock?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
HL2 or Bioshock?

that kind looks like HL2 .. but also it doesnt.

scoped Crossbows are definitely awesome.


----------



## Ammocache

I know it isnt out yet... But BY FAR the

  
 Teddybear Rocket Launcher in Fallout 3  



 










Any weapon that shoots teddybears and tears limbs off is just freakin win....


----------



## that7dude

The gun i say are not in any fps but anyways...
The rifle and the pistol from the splinter cell series...
a gun is only as effective as the person wielding it


----------



## mrtn400

Steyr Scout all the way!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


that kind looks like HL2 .. but also it doesnt.

scoped Crossbows are definitely awesome.


I think you're right about HL2. I remember those bolts without any fins.

Great gun


----------



## gtarmanrob

not changing my vote, but no one has the cat loaded into a shotgun as their favourite? from Postal 2?

it is a favourite of mine, but ill keep my Springfield thanks. or that Crossbow lol.


----------



## PorkyFat

StG44.


----------



## bi0sHoCK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevebaz*











Nuff Said



Agreed.


----------



## LaoFX

I will own anyone with this gun.


----------



## David_1337

The golden gun from goldeneye and The original perfect dark


----------



## LegendaryC

AK-47. When you absolutely, positively got to kill every mother in the room, accept no substitutes.


----------



## riko99

For me it was Either the Laptop Gun or Farsight in Perfect Dark on the N64 man loved pissing around with those guns


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

2x Maulers, 2x Falcon 2 Silenced from Perfect Dark or the boomerang blade from Turok 2: Seeds of Evil.


----------



## dskina

Ganz HMG










Lol @ :40

Ganz HMG


----------



## HomicidalTripod

Definitely the Arctic Warfare L96 from Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## russbelluk

Hammer Of Dawn - Gears Of War


----------



## Syrillian

YouTube - Zorg's ZF-1 gun





Okay, okay.... not from an FPS game, but close enough?

3000 round clip.... with a 3 ~ 300-round burst! lol!


----------



## ikillerzi

YouTube - Crysis Tac Launcher





nuff said

EDIT OOOMMMFFFGGG I JUST REALIZED IT SAID FOR U AT OCN!!


----------



## Swifty

Deagle ftw


----------



## Shurr

the scout and the knife from css. best combo there is


----------



## 0rion

Flak Cannon
Voss L-AR
Hammer of Dawn


----------



## Chaos Assasson

the golden gun from goldeneye


----------



## procpuarie

desert eagle - css/cs1.6


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

The AK47 from CoD4.









The M16A2 from BF2.









The Deagle from CS:S.









The craziest gun I've ever seen in a game has to be the Experimental MIRV.


----------



## GSingh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevebaz*











Nuff Said


That gun needs some serious AA


----------



## Thejosh

cant kill what u cant see


----------



## ipod4ever

this gun with no spread/no recoil will tear thru every thing unmounted lol


----------



## the_xpert

awp/deagle for CS:S


----------



## BIGGUN

F2000 in BF2.


----------



## Angmaar

Crowbar from HL2


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

m4 with acog

so easy to rampage with this in cod4


----------



## poroboszcz

Scar from Crysis.
Sometimes I also like to chill out on some hill with gauss. :


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

M4 (from all sorts of games) or Scar (from Crysis). It's a pretty tough decision between the two.


----------



## kz26

Sheer power: FN P90 in COD4. Gotta love Belgian-designed weaponry








Stealth: The Spy Revolver in TF2. Soooo fun to sneak up with it drawn and headshot someone. Of course, this has the nasty side effect of blowing your cover


----------



## SporkofdooM

I've always been a fan of the Barrett m82/a1, and the Socom .45 (ever since mgs







)

Favorite weapon pretty much all time......

The silenced ruger mkII from the Specialists mod for the original half-life.

I used to equate it to being pecked to death by birds. SOOOooo fun to kill people with it, and it would just plain INFURIATE them


----------



## andyroo89

Butterfly knife









Ubersaw


----------



## nseaton1

I'm gonna have to also say the SCAR from Crysis, but personally I like the Barret .50 cal in COD4. I know it's not as functional as the other sniper rifles, but I love the sound it makes, and shooting through walls to find your enemy...


----------



## Zoki318

Organic Zero Point Energy Field Manipulator From Half Life 2


----------



## ghettogeddy

p90 / 5-7 /css
stg 44 / ppsh cod [email protected]


----------



## shadex

AK47 or AK74-u from Call of Duty 4


----------



## Cryptedvick




----------



## MegaSmiley

doom 1/2 shotgun


----------



## el gappo

the m403 for sure in cod4. auto-shotty in l4d
these are always fun


----------



## MRHANDS




----------

